# ka24e swap to ka24de????



## (((JOsh)) (Mar 13, 2009)

ok so just heads up i'm a noob to this form.

To the point my ka24e blew at 350,000 miles and one of my friends had a extra ka24de laying around so i'm going to do a swap but was wondering if anyone knew what mods had to be done. 

I'v done my own sr swap to my 240 so it's not like i dont know what the hell i'm doing (but it's not like every 240 owner hasent done that)

The only thing i'm really thinking that needs to be done is replace the ecu with the dohc ecu and maybe some wires. corect me if i'm wrong but any information would really help before i even start this. (I like to know what i'm doing befor i even start)

Thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

(((JOsh)) said:


> ok so just heads up i'm a noob to this form.
> 
> To the point my ka24e blew at 350,000 miles and one of my friends had a extra ka24de laying around so i'm going to do a swap but was wondering if anyone knew what mods had to be done.
> 
> ...


 I would order a brand new DOHC wiring harness or get one from the junkyard and do that thing! But don't stop there up some headers, exhaust, cams, adjustable AFR, etc... plenty out there for those interested in modding!


----------



## (((JOsh)) (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea i wish i had the money! But i'm working on my sr rite now, just got a gt40 turbo for it and some 1600cc injectors. So i'm tied up on that build. I thougt about just welding up some headers and slaping on the stock t25 that came with the sr but to me 7psi just is'nt worth it to me.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

What are you trying to run 35 psi of boost? GT40 $$$$ and 1600cc injectors???? You kinda overkilling this don't you think? Why not some 550cc injectors with an efficient intercooler,a T3/T4 hybrid turbo, with a HKS, Greddy cast turbo exhaust manifold a turbo flashed ecu from JWT and a few other goodies running 14 psi (normal), 18(mid) and 22 (high) boost settings. It's about system efficiency not boost. When you're running 25 psi boost and the other guy is beating you with just 16 psi boost (same car) it really sucks and shows you how inefficient your setup really is! Plus all that pressure just starts breaking things all over!


----------



## (((JOsh)) (Mar 13, 2009)

yeai know the setup i had before was 19psi on a gt30, i'm just tired of 240's with all the same setup, i want something diff, i want to try to make as much custom parts as i can and have what most ppl would say a stupid setup. there is a guy in aus. he has a gt40 with 1600cc injectors with [email protected] and [email protected] and red line is around 10,750. that to me is just FUN, i live on a 12 mile stright away so i just want to go fast not just 11 second runs down a 1/4 mile.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

900 + rwhp ought be running hi 9's, low 10's in the 1/4 mi and maybe hi 5's lo 6's in 1/8th mile ... most 400 whp are 11 sec 1/4 milers in the that 2500 lbs vehicle weight range! Anyway good luck with your dream! My 85 Shelby Charger will be about torque and driviabilty, I shooting at a fat and flat torque curve more than anything else! I want instant throttle response and the least amount of lag from about 1800 rpm to 7000 rpm! this should make for a fun car to drive around town and overtake/pass anyone with hardly any drama!


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

wheres the ka that came out of ur 240?

ok for that swap, u neead a rwd ka24de from a 240 or truck
u will have to swap oil pans and pickups if u end up with the truck ka
i would drop in straight into.

What car is this going into?
if the car is a current ka with a regular distributor, i would keep the harness and computer and swap the mtot and get it running first, make sure the injectors are 13+ ohm injectoers or make sure the e and de have the same injector impedance..
u will need to change ur header to cat downpipe

most of it will plug right in from youe ka harness. make jumpers where the harness may be too short, which is not likely between d and dw but depends on the year ka and intake type..


----------



## (((JOsh)) (Mar 13, 2009)

I did my sr swap about 3 years ago so the ka that came out of my 240 was sold then.

But the ka i have now came out of a 93' 240 also, i got all the wiring, ecu, distributor, basicaly everythinng

But i dont really get what u are saying about the oil pan, wich one do i need?
and also the headers, kade wont just bolt up to the kae oem headers that r already on the hb

and the ka isn't going into a car it's going into a 95' hardbody.


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

ok u need an oil pan from a 98-2003 frontier with the ka and use the ka truck mounts and brackets
if you have the truck flywheel and pressure plate use thos as they are beefier stock and are a larger diam that the 240 setup
i didnt say uses 240 headers on a truck motor.. i was trying to say to use the truck cat but use the engines ext manifold and custom bend a downpipe. note if ur using a 240 motor be sure the manifold clears the truck heater core hose outs on the firewall. if u use a frontier ka or frontier ka intake, on the 240 motor, ur golden.


----------

